# I have two accounts in Perrysburg Ohio I need to get rid of.



## bigjoe (Dec 8, 2003)

These two small apartments have taken us too far out of our route of 35 or so commercial accounts - anyone who would be interested can call me at 419-351-5039. One is located on Oregon road in perrysburg and the other on Dixie Highway in Perrysburg, Oh. Give me a shout. Thanks


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

has anyone called you up yet? I know its late in the season but you never know around here when we will be done for the year.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

um... seeing that this thread is 5 years old... i think he's found someone


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha wow I didnt even look at the date of the post I guess I should have done that. It would have been close I live on Oregon Rd lol. oh well


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I think he probably found someone.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

pvtwaggs14;1019419 said:


> Haha wow I didnt even look at the date of the post I guess I should have done that. It would have been close I live on Oregon Rd lol. oh well


Looks like you are running some vintage Dodges.


----------

